# Genuine relationship evidence - Visa Subclass 189



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been married for more than 4 years, and I have a daughter which is 3 years old. I am applying for VISA subclass 189 and I've got the required qualification assessment from Engineers Australia and the required IELTS score with band score 7.5. However, the document checklist mentioned that I need to provide some kind of a genuine relationship evidence. 

Is the marriage certificate, my daughter's birth certificate, and my name included in my wife's Passport details enough to prove the genuine relationship of my case? :confused2: or do I have to bring more evidence?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

These are enough.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you for your swift reply!

It doesn't differentiate here between the de facto relationship and the married status? does married status refer to something other than having a marriage certificate ?

*Genuine relationship evidence
If you are married or in a de facto relationship, evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship with your partner to the exclusion of all others. For de facto relationships this should include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation.*


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Thank you for your swift reply!
> 
> It doesn't differentiate here between the de facto relationship and the married status? does married status refer to something other than having a marriage certificate ?
> 
> ...


If you have the marriage certificate and have your name in wife's passport or vice versa, that will do. The twelve month relationship proof is meant for de facto relationship. In your case, even that would satisfied with your marriage certificate, since it contains the date of marriage.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you skksundar and Diligence for your response.

one more thing out of the topic, how can I add a signature to put my immigration details and current status in my replies and posts ? as I find this very helpful when reading other's posts? and gives me updated details about time frames ..etc.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

*Editing your signature*



sakr85 said:


> Thank you skksundar and Diligence for your response.
> 
> one more thing out of the topic, how can I add a signature to put my immigration details and current status in my replies and posts ? as I find this very helpful when reading other's posts? and gives me updated details about time frames ..etc.


After logging in goto
1. User cp
2. On left pane, "Edit Signature", and add yours

All the very best.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

I am having my spouse's name on my passport and vice versa and also both of our names on child's passport as well on child's birth certificate. But I haven't registered my marriage yet in court since it was done in traditional ways. Are these proofs sufficient to prove genuine relationship or I have to get marriage certificate ? Any guess ?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Marriage certificate is mandatory.Get it registered to avoid confusion!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Marriage certificate is mandatory.Get it registered to avoid confusion!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for so quick reply.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jveer said:


> Thanks for so quick reply.


Just to let u know there is a tatkaal service to register marriage in a day in Delhi if u are short on time u can avail this service.I don't know where you are from.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Just to let u know there is a tatkaal service to register marriage in a day in Delhi if u are short on time u can avail this service.I don't know where you are from.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I am from Mohali Punjab. Here marriage certificate is issued under normal conditions in two to three days only. Upto now I was not sure whether it is needed or not but now you cleared my doubt, so I would get and upload it within this week.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

skksundar said:


> After logging in goto
> 1. User cp
> 2. On left pane, "Edit Signature", and add yours
> 
> All the very best.


This option doesn't appear in my CP, maybe I need to post a certain number of threads before I get it activated?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sakr85 said:


> This option doesn't appear in my CP, maybe I need to post a certain number of threads before I get it activated?


Try again now - access to the Private Message system is given shortly after you have made 5 good posts, which you now have.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

kaju said:


> Try again now - access to the Private Message system is given shortly after you have made 5 good posts, which you now have.


Thank you


----------

